# Benelli nova?



## bond22 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am 14 and want a new waterfowl shotgun. What do you think about a benneli nova? What is the difference batween the nova and super nova? Is it worth the price difference? :sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the dif is the supernova has a recoil system so its kind of up to you if its worth it or not. if your shooting 3.5s all day i would efinetly get it. i have a 20 nova and have had no problems with it


----------



## bond22 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I will be picking up a supernova this weekend.


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

super nova all the way. chambers 3.5in shells better trigger and less recoil


----------

